# Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen



## newbee (6. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Liebe Forngemeinde,

nach langer Überredungsdauer und viel
habe ich es geschafft meine Bessere hälfte nochmal zu einem Umbau und damit einer Vergrößerrung des Teiches zu überzeugen. :freu

Kaum das OK bekommen habe ich dann auch schon angefangen den bestehenden Teich auszuräumen. 

Der neue Teich wird ca. 13m lang, 3m breit und je nachdem was der Boden hergibt zw. 1,40m - 1,80m tief sein.
Geplant sind 2 BA´s und 1 Skimmer
Somit komme ich auf ein gesammt Volumen von ca.55tsd - 65tsd Litern

BA und Skimmer in die PK und von dort über ein SIFI in die Tonnen mit HELIX  bewegt und dann ruhend.
Da momentan ein TF nicht in frage kommt denke ich wird es auch so gehen.

Momntan geht das ganze aber recht langsam von statten da ich den Teich noch von Hand Buddel.
Werde Euch aber auf dem laufenden halten und mit Bildern am Teichumbau teilhaben lassen.



 so sah er noch vor dem Umbau aus.

Nun follgt das Chaos.



 

 

 

 

 

 

so das war es fürs erste mal.

Nun heißt es aber erst mal wieder weitergraben.


----------



## schilfgrün (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

so iss dass mit die Frauen,
warum nicht gleich so      Viel Erfolg und Kraft bei deinem Projekt !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## newbee (6. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Ingo,

naja am Anfang war es ja meine Schuld ich wollte nur ein Teich im Garten haben

Dann dachte ich naja komm etwas größer darf er schon sein

Dann Kois bekommen und nun total verrückt geworden

somit steht nun der 3 umbau innerhalb eines Jahres an, jetzt war der Garten gerade wieder OK und nun schon wieder Chaos.


----------



## newbee (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So heute kam der Bagger.:freu

Das Buddeln von Hand habe ich bei unserem Boden schnell aufgegeben.

Natürlich gleich angefangen hier mal noch fotos morgen kommen dann nochmal ein paar.


----------



## newbee (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

:dumm:dumm:dumm Bilder vergessen


----------



## Christine (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Ich wette, das ist der Grund, warum viele Männer einen Teich bauen: Endlich mal Baggerfahren...


----------



## newbee (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich wette, das ist der Grund, warum viele Männer einen Teich bauen: Endlich mal Baggerfahren...







Klar war schon immer mein Traum


----------



## Inken (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans!

Das ist doch lockere Muttererde, ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast! 

Klasse Aufnahmen, bin auf morgen gespannt! Und fall mir bloß nicht mit dem Gedöns ins Loch... :beeten

Ich wünsch dir trockenes Wetter, damit du gut voran kommst!


----------



## Christian und Frauke (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,
nicht nur der Bagger auch dastrinken mit den Helfern oder.
Noch viel Spass und wenig Probleme beim Umbau


----------



## newbee (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Tja das  muß ich selber trinken.

Momentan mache ich alles alleine erst wenn es an das einlegen der Folie geht werde ich ein paar helferlein da haben.


Naja bis jetzt ging noch alles gut trotz Freitag der 13.:beeten


----------



## newbee (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



Inken schrieb:


> Hallo Hans!
> 
> Das ist doch lockere Muttererde, ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast!
> 
> ...



 lockere Muttererde

Mehr Steine wie Boden


----------



## newbee (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier noch mal ein paar Bilder, sind aber leider nur Handyfotos.



 
das chaos nimmt seinen lauf


----------



## Inken (14. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Mönsch Hans, was ward ihr fleißig! 

Wie tief bist du nun? Sieht man da Grundwasser oder hat es bei euch auch geregnet? 
Aber der Baggereinsatz hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! So brauchst du die Erde auch nicht Karre um Karre durch den Garten zu schieben sondern kannst sie lässig mit dem Bagger verteilen!


----------



## newbee (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Inken

Ja das stimmt ohne Bagger wäre es auch fast nicht möglich gewesen da unser Boden eigentlich kein richtiger Boden ist sondern fast nur aus Geröll besteht.

Ja das was du siehst ist Grundwasser was aber hoffe ich wieder sinkt da es bei uns paar Tage zuvor nur am schütten war.


Der Teich hat bis jetzt eine Länge von 11m ca.3m breit und ca.2m tief.
Jetzt kommt dann noch der feinschliff, dann kommt noch ein bewachsener Bodenfilter von 2m x 3m hinzu.


----------



## toschbaer (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans.
es ist 8:55 Uhr es ist hell und die Sonne lacht!!  (weiter gehts)

2 Bitte den Bodenfilter etwas größer!!!
Lege genügend Drinagerohre hinein, dadurch erhält der Bodenfilter einen guten Durchfluss



> Das ist doch lockere Muttererde, ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast!


Richtig Inken: bester Mutterboden; aber was sollen wir sagen:   diese Bayern sind ganz schön bequem geworden!!! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## newbee (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Hans.
> es ist 8:55 Uhr es ist hell und die Sonne lacht!!  (weiter gehts)
> 
> Heute ist Heiliger Sonntag da wird nicht gearbeitet:nase
> ...



Hoffe das diese Woche das wetter noch etwas mitmacht damit ich weitermachen kann


----------



## Inken (15. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*





newbee schrieb:


> Hoffe das diese Woche das wetter noch etwas mitmacht damit ich weitermachen kann



Ich drück' die Daumen!!


----------



## schilfgrün (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

falls Dein Frauchen durch Deine Projekte so gar nicht mehr mitspielt
- ich kenne einen guten Scheidungsanwalt oder auch eine gute psychiatrische Anlaufstelle !
Viel Spaß weiterhin, und hab immer ausreichend Spritt für Deinen Bagger dabei !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## newbee (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Naja nen Scheidungsanwalt habe ich auch einen guten der gerade für mich tätig ist

Der Bagger iss nun weg und das Loch soweit ausgehoben wie gesagt jetzt geht es an das fein tuning.

Wollte Heute eigentlich weitermachen aber ich habe 50cm Wasser drinn auspumpen bringt nicht viel da es wieder angefangen hat zu regnen

Die frage die ich momentan habe ist wie ich es mit den Wänden mache ein Schweizer Käse ist harmlos dagegen, durch die vielen Steine


----------



## toschbaer (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,


> Schweizer Käse ist harmlos dagegen, durch die vielen Steine



Ich habe die Steine wieder hinein geschlagen und mit Lehm verputzt. Die Kinder durften den Lehm mit Händen in die kleineren Locher schmieren. 
War eine Sauerrei  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## newbee (17. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Ja das war auch schon meine überlegung


----------



## expresser (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

du mußt dir unbedingt den Bagger noch einmal holen und die Wände glatt drücken bzw. schlagen.

Das sieht auch deine Frau ein daß das nicht anders geht.

LG

Werna


----------



## newbee (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> du mußt dir unbedingt den Bagger noch einmal holen und die Wände glatt drücken bzw. schlagen.
> 
> ...



Die Wände sind jetzt einigermasen eben, ich denke das ich nun den rest mit Putz bearbeite.
Alledings muß erst mal das Wasser raus und der restliche Schlamm, Geröll usw. am Boden raus damit ich die BA´s und Verrohrung setzen kann


----------



## expresser (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Schlamm und Geröll am Teichgrund?

Da muß der Bagger her!

Spaß beiseite.
Ich wünsche euch gutes gelingen!


----------



## newbee (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So nun stehe ich vor dem nächsten problem GRUNDWASSER

Habe die letzten 2 Tage nicht wirklich am Teich arbeiten können und heute fast 60cm Grundwasser im Teich

So nun Schmutzwasserpumpe rein und ausgepummpt, leichter gesagt als getan Wasser läuft sehr schnell nach

Nun frage ich mich wie mache ich es nun mit dem Boden und den BA´s

So wie es aussieht wird die Baustelle bis zum nächsten Frühling brach liegen

Naja meine süße wird mich Köpfen :?

_Ich glaube ich suche mir bis zum Frühjahr eine neue bleibe_


----------



## schilfgrün (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Gegen das regnerische Wetter kannst Du nicht ankämpfen !
Vielleicht solltest Du wirklich alles erst brach liegen lassen und auf besseres Wetter hoffen. 
Solltest Du wirklich eine neue Bleibe benötigen, kannst Du bei uns zusammen mit meinem Hund auf dem Sofa schlafen - eh Du von Deiner Süßen geköpft wirst - für viele andere Körperteile gibt es ja schöne Prothesen.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## newbee (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So viel Regen hat es im moment bei uns gar nicht.

Heute wieder strahlender Sonnenschein, jedoch bin ich halt nicht dazu gekommen was am Teich zu machen.:evil

Naja jetzt werde ich mal darauf warten bis meine Flansche da sind und dann anfangen Pumpenkammer usw. zu Verrohren.

Falls am Montag nochmal gutes Wetter sein sollte werde ich Wohl versuchen einen sickerschacht zu graben damit ich dem Grundwasser Herr werde.


----------



## expresser (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

steht dann das Grundwasser im Sickerschacht nicht gleich hoch wie im Teich?


----------



## newbee (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

doch aber ich dachte dann kann ich die Schmutzwasserpumpe dort reinstellen 
dann läuft dort das wasser beim abpumpen rein und ich kann in ruhe schaufeln


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

verstehe ich nicht 
wenn im Sickerschacht und Teich gleich hohes Grundwasser stehen, möchtest Du in den Sickerschacht Wasser pumpen um in Deinem Teich graben zu können ? Wie lange möchtest Du graben können ?
Bitte belehre mich eines bessere Verständnisses. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## newbee (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Nein ich meine ich grabe im Teich ein Loch wie so ne art sickerschacht und stelle dort die Schmutzwasserpumpe hinein.

Dann kann ich das Wasser aus dem Teich pumpen und da das Loch ja dann Tiefer ist wie der eigentliche Teich müßte das ja zuerst dort ansteigen und ich kann buddeln.

Denke ich


----------



## schilfgrün (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

na dann, wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen,
und berichte, ob es funktioniert hat !!! 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo  :smoki


----------



## newbee (25. März 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

kleines Update

Nachdem nun der Winter vorbei ist, geht es nun auch weiter mit dem Teichbau.

Durch den Winter und das Grundwasser sind mir ein paar Wände unterspült worden wodurch ich nun leider den ganzen Teich etwas breiter machen muß.

Heute Abend kam der Bagger und morgen früh geht es los.

Bilder werde ich morgen welche machen von meinem Chaos im Garten


----------



## schilfgrün (25. März 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

ein schönes neues Teichjahr wünsche ich Dir !
Es freut mich, wieder von Dir zu lesen !!!
Das Du den Teich verbreitern mußt, ist natürlich eine wirklich tragische Notwendigkeit.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## newbee (25. März 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Ingo


ja in der Tat das ist es.

Mir iss es ja egal aber mein Frauchen .

Morgen mach ich mal Bilder von der Großbaustelle, damit man sich mal nen Überblick verschaffen kann


----------



## newbee (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So nachdem ich nun heute den Rest ausgebaggert habe und auch die Filterkammer voll ausgebaggert ist hoffe das ich wenn das Wetter mitspielt bald Das Fundament und die Bodenabläufe Betonieren kann.

Nach meiner Rechnung zu folge komme ich nun auf ein gesammt Wasservolumen von 84Tsd Litern.

Naja zumindest haben   dann meine Paddler platz zum Schwimmen

Bilder habe ich zwar gemacht aber sie sehen den ersten eigentlich ähnlich was sich geändert hat ist eigentlich nur die größe.

Na dann hoffe ich mal schwer das ich nicht alllzu lange warten muß bis ich weitermachen kann


----------



## Inken (27. März 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans!

Schön, dass es bei dir wieder weiter geht!
Dass du nun noch weiter vergrößern musst, ist natürlich seeehr bedauerlich..  



newbee schrieb:


> ... was sich geändert hat ist eigentlich nur die größe.



Aber genau das wollen wir doch sehen! 

Wie wäre es mit zwei Vorher/Nachher-Aufnahmen, dann hat man den direkten Vergleich!


----------



## newbee (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So kleines Update
Habe Gestern nun das Fundament in der Filterkammer gegossen und heute habe ich die Filterkammer eingeschalt.
Morgen werde ich wenn das Wetter mitmacht die Wände giesen.
Dann folgen auch endlich neue Bilder, auf denen dann die Verrohrung, die BA`s, die Pumpenkammer und der Filter zu sehen sind.

@ Inken und auch ein Bild vom Teich in seiner ganzen größe


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

Du machst es ja wirklich spannend !
Mach bitte vorher / nachher - Fotos der Wände !
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, bezüglich des Wetter`s !

Ingo - :smoki


----------



## newbee (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Ingo warum vorher / nachher Fotos der Wände?

Iss doch nur die Filterkammer


----------



## schilfgrün (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hab da wohl was überlesen - oder ein Bier zuviel intus - oder auch eine Filterkammer ist für mich unbewußt schon eine Sensation  
:smoki


----------



## newbee (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier noch mal ein paar Fotos der 2ten Bagger Aktion
Das Chaos im Garten nimmt kein Ende.

Filterkammer ist nun fertig am Montag kommt die Schalung weg dann kommen auch neue Bilder


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans.

Das ist ja wirklich ein ordentliches Loch. 

Aber bei der Lage der Terrasse hätte ich Angst, dass die noch vor der Fertigstellung plötzlich in die Grube rutscht. :?


----------



## newbee (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Annett

Die Terrasse liegt nicht auf den Pflanzringen auf, sie ist mit Einschlaghülsen befestigt, jedoch kommt die oberste Reihe Pflanzringe eh weg und die ganze Terrasse wird tiefer gesetzt

Viel Viel schlimmer finde ich das Chaos im Garten aber ich hoffe das auch bald in den Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## newbee (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier mal ein kleines Bilderupdate

Das ganze mal vom 2.Stock aus.



 Hier das ganze Ausmaß des Chaos.



 Das sollte ja die Filterkammer werden.



 so sieht sie jetzt aus.​

 



 und nochmal das Chaos


----------



## schilfgrün (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hallo Ingo warum vorher / nachher Fotos der Wände?
> 
> Iss doch nur die Filterkammer



Du solltest bedenken, daß es hilfreich für Nachahmer sein könnte.
Warum macht Dein Frauchen bei Deinem offensichtlich zur Verfügung stehenden Platzangebot eigendlich so einen Unmut ?

Liebe Grüße -:smoki


----------



## newbee (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Ingo

zum Platz und zum Frauchen.
aber so wie er nun iss ist es schon OK.


So nun aber nochmal ein Kleines Bilder Update von der heutigen schuffterei.
Habe heute die ganzen Pflanzringe gesetzt, kann mich nun am großen Zeh kratzen ohne mich bücken zu müßen



 
Meine Pumpenkammer mit den Einläufen 2x BA und 1x Skimmer



 



 



 







 

Skimmer und Rücklauf vom Filter


----------



## toschbaer (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Wow Hans!!! 

:shock Was für ein Loch!!

Wird ein schöner Teich 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## newbee (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Friedhelm

kostet aber auch ne menge Muskelkater

Bin aber auch froh wenn endlich Folie und Wasser drinn iss


----------



## Inken (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

 Mönsch Hans, du Arbeitstier, was für eine Schufterei! 

Und die Pflanzsteine tragen den Wasserdruck? Oder sind sie in Mischung gelegt?
Oder hab ich hier was überlesen...? 

Schööner Rohbau!


----------



## newbee (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Inken

die Steine werden noch mit Boden gefüllt, das müßte reichen zumindest hat es beim alten Teich gehalten.
Die oberste Reihe dient eher als eine kleine Barriere für die Kleine Luna.
Als Schutz für die Kidis wird der Teich aber mit Gitter abgedeckt.:beten


----------



## newbee (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier nun paar Fotos von Heute



Folie iss drinn und Wasser läuft.
War ne ganz schöne arbeit



 Die fleißigste heute



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

So morgen noch ein paar Falten ziehen und dann gehts drum herum weiter


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hi Hans,

das sieht schon richtig super aus, ihr seit ja jetzt rasend schnell vorrangekommen!
Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt 
Hast du schon einen Plan, welche Pflanzen bei dir einziehen dürfen?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

 alle Achtung ... da habt Ihr heute echt was geschafft ! 
Glückwunsch zum ersten Wasser im Teich ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hi Hans,
> 
> das sieht schon richtig super aus, ihr seit ja jetzt rasend schnell vorrangekommen!
> Bin schon auf weitere Bilder gespannt
> ...



Hallo Daniel

Ja im Teich selber keine einzige
Wollte ja noch nen Pflanzenfilter aber habe so nen kleinen minni plaste Teich bekommen das reicht fürs erste.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Das sieht ja schon mal Prima aus, tolle Form


----------



## newbee (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Danke Uwe

hoffe das es bald wieder seinen normalen gang geht und ich die Paddler aus der IH in Teich setzen kann.

Die Form, ergab sich eigentlich zufällig beim Bauen, wollte halt keinen geraden pool

In die Breite ging ja nicht mehr, wegen des Doofen Mirabellenbaums, deswegen in die Länge.
Morgen werde ich mich dann mal an den Japanischen Teil im Garten ran machen

Muß ja warten bis wieder Wasser im Brunnen ist.


----------



## ebo (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Wollte halt keinen graden Pool 

Das hört sich immer so negativ an.

In manchen Gärten passt sowas auch nicht.


----------



## newbee (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So seit heute läuft der Filter um zu schauen ob alles DICHT ist 

Werde morgen dann mal anfangen, das Filtermaterial der ersten Filtertonne aus der IH, in den Teichfilter zu setzen damit sich etwas Biologie bilden kann.

Wenn dann das Wetter diese Woche noch mitmacht und es Warm bleibt, werde ich die Paddler am WE in den Teich umsetzen

Dann kommen auch wieder neue Fotos


----------



## newbee (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So konnte heute mal etwas weitermachen


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Servus Hans



Sehr, sehr schön


----------



## newbee (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Danke Helmut

war aber bis jetzt auch ein harter steiniger Weg bis dahin,
(steinig im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes).

Nun heist es aber, den ganzen verteilten Aushub von Steinen zu befreien (was bestimmt gefühlte3Tonnen sind), eben machen und den Rasen säen.


----------



## newbee (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier nochmal ein kleines Update.

Teich iss nun voll ( dank dauerregen ) 

Habe bei strömendem Regen mal etwas weitergemacht, wollte eigentlich schon viel weiter sein

aber macht keinen spaß nur noch im Regen zu arbeiten.

Die Brücke iss nun das Werk, mit 2 nassen Hosen, 2 paar nassen Schuhen.



 



 



 


Hoffe echt daß das Wetter bald besser wird.


----------



## schilfgrün (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

ich war `gefühlt` nur eine kurze Zeit nicht mehr im Forum und bin jetzt völlig erstaunt darüber, was Du in dieser Kürze alles erledigt hast ! - und wiiiiie gerne hätte ich einen Teich mit einer Brücke oder einem Steg !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## Patrick K (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans 
Was ist passiert, man hört und sieht ja nix mehr  und wo sind deine Bilder hin???

Gruss von der "Neugier" aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Patrick K (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

???


----------



## schilfgrün (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

ich ahnte so etwas schon, offensichtlich hat Dich Deine Frau mit einem Koi niedergeschlagen und anschließend mit dem Bagger attakiert.
Aber denke daran, das Leben kann auch mit der Pflegestufe 3 noch schön sein !
- ist natürlich abhängig vom Aussehen und der Führsorge der Krankenschwestern !!!

Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallöchen zusammen hier mal paar neue aktuelle Bilder vom Teich.


 so sah es noch im Frühling bei mir aus

nun iss es schon etwas besser


 



 



 



 



 

und das war mein erstes Bad


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Gefällt mir recht gut dein neues projekt

Aber >> ich sehe gar keine Pflanzen, die Teichränder sehen auch nicht so aus, das du welche setzen könntest ( ganz steil ) Hatte ich da was am Auge oder willst du gar keine setzen?

Ich hab ja auch nur wenige, aber gar keine

gruß
Thomas

PS: wenn du das schon in den früheren Beiträgen geklärt hast sorry ich hab nur ein paar Seiten zurück geblättert......


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Thomas

nein ich habe keine Pflanzen im Teich da eigentlich kein Schwimmteich sondern ein reiner Koiteich


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Ja ich habs jetzt gelesen, hast dir einen Pflanzenfilter gebastelt..
Ist eigentlich besser, dann fressen die Räuber die net wech

Den wirst du aber noch viel größer gestalten müssen....

Hätte vieleicht noch einen Bodenfilter gebastelt, deine Umbauten waren ja recht umfangreich, da währe das da auch nicht mehr drauf angekommen, der Platz unter dem japangarten hätte sich doch idejalerweise angeboten?

Aber dennoch Super Arbeit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Thomas
wollte ich doch aber erklär das bitte mal meiner Frau

naja pflanzenfilter iss übertrieben wollte einfach paar pflanzen dabei haben.

dafür mach ich jede woche einen WW von 10000L


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hans, du sprichst mir aus der Seele

Wenn ich dürfte 
na ja es geht manchmal nicht mit und meistens nicht ohne:smoki

gruß
Thomas

PS: der Platz ist immer noch Pledestiniert dazu   Kommt noch


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



Flash schrieb:


> Hans, du sprichst mir aus der Seele
> 
> Wenn ich dürfte
> na ja es geht manchmal nicht mit und meistens nicht ohne:smoki
> ...



 so wie bei mir auch denke mal nächstes jahr werde ich noch nen großen Pflanzenfilter machen


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



newbee schrieb:


> so wie bei mir auch denke mal nächstes jahr werde ich noch nen großen Pflanzenfilter machen



Genau wir dürfen nus nicht unterkriegen lassen die Erweiterung hast du ja schon mal in der Tasche

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## newbee (20. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So von mir gibt es auch wieder neues

Da der Teich ja jetzt fertig ist, habe ich mich nun angefangen Die Terasse über die Filterkammer zu bauen. Bilder follgen auch noch die Tage.

Jedoch bin ich schon wieder am planen

Zum Leidwesen von meiner Besseren Hälfte soll noch ein Bewachsener Bodenfilter mit einer Fläche von ca.15 qm im anschluß an den Teich kommen

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde ich ja gerne sofort damit anfangen, jedoch glaube ich nicht das ich dieses jahr katja davon noch überzeugt bekomme.

Mal schauen vielleicht meldet sich ja der eine oder andere der auch einen Bewachsenen Bodenfilter betreibt und kann mir ein paar Tips geben


----------



## newbee (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So kurze Update

Da mir Heute Langweilig war dachte ich, ich brauche noch etwas Wasser.
Habe ja noch nicht genug


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So nun geht es weiter

Da der Teichbau soweit für dieses Jahr ja abgeschlossen ist zwecks Wetter,
mache ich mich an die Modifikation meiner Filterrung.

Das neu hinzugekommene Wasserloch wird noch zum bewachsenen Bodenfilter komplettiert
Wird noch mit einer Drainage versehen und zu 2 drittel mit gebrochenen Blähton gefüllt
Vorabscheidun für diesen wird ein Spaltsieb mit 150my sein, geplanter Durchlauf so ca.2500 - 3000 Litern

Die eigentliche Filterrung besteht sobald geliefert aus einem Trommelfilter KC60
danach kommt dann das Helix bewegt und unbewegt

Geplant ist die Uvc im Bypass vor dem Trommler laufen zu lassen.
Erreichen möchte ich einen Durchlauf von ca.55Tsd Litern


----------



## Digicat (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Servus Hans

Möchte Dir vom Blähton abraten .... warum 

Unser Rainthanner hatte mal in seinem Filter Blähton als Medium, anfangs ging bei Ihm alles gut .... es trat aber dann Lochfraß auf .... nach tausch des Mediums trat kein Lochfraß mehr auf.
Sorry Rainer das ich Dich wieder einmal zitiere 
Ich bin auf diese Aussage damals bei der Planung für meinem Koiteich gestoßen, wollte ich doch so wie du einen Boden/Pflanzfilter anlegen ..... mir wurde von vielen Usern davon abgeraten .... Trommler + __ Hel-X reichen allemal ....

Mach aus dem Teichlein doch einen Seerosenteich ... ohne techn. Schnickschnack ....


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

*Hallo, was ist den Lochfraß?*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Bakterielle Erkrankung die nicht wirklich schön ausschaut. Überall Löcher im Fisch, Flossen sind auch betroffen.


----------



## Teich-Emminger (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Danke Uwe für deine schnelle Antwort 

Ich glaube das wünscht keiner seinen Fischen, schlimme sache dieser Lochfraß.


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*


das ist das erste mal das ich höre das durch das Substrat Blähton Lochfras hervorgerufen wird.

Egal in welchem Forum man schaut wird immer wieder gebrochener Blähton empfohlen als Substrat.

Bringt mich jetzt total durcheinander.

Seerosenteichlein hört sich zwar gut an aber ich wollte eigentlich Phosphat binden und das funktioniert mit seerosen halt ned, deswegen Bewachsener Bodenfilter.


----------



## Digicat (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Servus Hans

Die damalige Vermutung war ...

Blähton bindet Schadstoffe, aber wenn gesättigt, gibt er sie wieder ab.

Statt Blähton würde sich Lavabruch anbieten.

Schade das ich den Beitrag nicht mehr finde


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Helmut

Danke für die Info das währe ja dan in etwa so wie bei  Zeolith


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Ach Helmut
frage Lavabruch sättigt sich doch auch müsste ja dann die schadstoffe auch wieder freigeben oder habe ich da einen gedankenfehler


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Ich bitte um Aufklärung und Quellen. 
In allen Publikationen ueber Blähton z.B. als winterliches Streumittel steht immer wieder das der Blähton keine Schadstoffe bindet. Ich kenn viele Teiche, die funktionieren lange und gut mit bewachsenen Bodenfiltern mit Blähton gefüllt. 
Selbst wenn der Blähton Schadstoffe binden würde, wie sollen diese in hoher Konzentration denn dann auf einmal wieder in den Kreislauf gelangen ? 
Mal angeenommen der Blähton bindet Schadstoffe, dann wäre für mich logisch, das er irgendwann mal gesätigt ist und dann nichts mehr bindet. Dann wäre es, als hätte man keinen Blähton ? Oder ? 
Vielleicht verschiebt ein Mod die Blähtondiskussion in nen eigenen Thread ? Ich denk das sprengt hier den Rahmen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Plätscher (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo,

Ich zitiere mal Rainthanner

"Hallo Peter, 

ich will deinen Plänen nicht zu nahe treten, aber in Sachen Blähton melde ich bedenken an. 
Blähton verliert schnell seine Filterleistung und sollte jedes Jahr getauscht werden. 
Grund: 
Die feinen Poren, welche anfangs für gute Bakterienansiedelung und somit Filterleistung sorgen, setzten sich rasch zu und dann hat der Blähton seine Dienst getan. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Blähton (heute wird er als Aquaclay verkauft) schnell als biologischer Filter-Tip vom Rampenlicht verschwunden war. 

Nochwas:
Ohne gute Schmutzabscheidung in der Blähtonkammer, kann er sogar richtig gefährlich werden. 
Ich hatte selber in der Anfangszeit mit 4m² von dem Zeug filtert und 2 Jahre ging das auch richtig gut. Bis sich am Boden der Kammer eine Brutstätte für Aeromonas-Bakterien gebildet hatte, dessen Folgen man noch heute an manchen meiner Fische sieht. 
In vielen Blähton-Teichen zeigte sich das gleiche Bild.  

Gruß Rainer"

Lavabruch hat eine andere Struktur, ist gröber und mitlerweile bei vielen Leuten schon lange ohne solche Probleme in gebrauch.


Edit: Wuzzel es geht wohl nicht um die Speicherfähigkeit von Blähton, sondern ums zusetzen der Poren was wohl die Gammellitis fördert.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Eine gute Vorabscheidung ist beim bewachsenden Bodenfilter fuer eine hohe Standzeit unablässlich. Aber die hat sich Hans ja gerade bestellt. 
Gilt die Aussage denn auch fuer gebrochenen Blähton ? 
Und so verschwunden ist der Blähton ja offensichtlich noch nicht vom Rampenlicht. 
Bislang dachte ich immer, man nimmt Lava, Blähschiefer, oder Blähton, je nach verfügbarkeit. Das da solche Unterschiede sind war nicht bewusst. Gibt es da wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Meistens sind die aussagen über die Vorabscheidung das ein Siebfilter mit 250 - 200my vollkommen aussreicht.

Ich wollte ein Spaltsieb mit 150my davor schalten und das sollte reichen.
Als Option habe ich mir jedoch einen Bypass vom Trommelfilter offen gelassen und da sollte es reichen da der Trommler ein Sieb mit 40my hat


----------



## buddler (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

moin!
also ich hab blähton wenigstens schon seit 20 jahren in den filtern der diskusbecken.
nie irgendwelche ausfälle oder krankheiten aufgrund des materials gehabt.
das kann in großfiltern nicht anders laufen.
gruß jörg


----------



## newbee (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallöchen zusammen


So die Bauphase hat wieder begonnen Katja köpft mich bald


Habe heute mal meine Terasse die ich letztes Jahr gebaut habe wieder demontiert

dann noch angefangen das Fundament vom Filter rauszukloppen

Filteranlage wird tiefer und länger gemacht, dann gemauert und dann Folie eingeschweißt.

Naja Bilder kommen auch bald wieder


----------



## newbee (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So hier mal wieder ein kleines Update.

Filterkammer, und mein Japangarten


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Servus Hans

Mit was dichtest du die Filterkammern 

Laminierst du oder mit Dichtschlemme 

Schön ist der Japangarten ... nach "Zen" nachempfunden


----------



## newbee (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Helmut

die Filterkammer habe ich mit Folie ausgelegt
geht eigentlich sehr gut

der garten ist eigentlich so angelegt das er mir gefällt


----------



## koi.sl2006 (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Morgen Hans,

aus dir wird ja doch noch ein guter Teich...!
Gefällt mir auf jedenfalls besser als dass was du da vorher hattest, da freut man sich ja schon drauf dass mahl wieder in Natura zu sehen. Bau schon mahl genug von deinen Trittsteinen, damit ich davon genug mitnehmen kann, als Gegenleistung bring ich dir dann ein paar Findlinge mit.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



koi.sl2006 schrieb:


> Morgen Hans,
> 
> . Bau schon mahl genug von deinen Trittsteinen, damit ich davon genug mitnehmen kann, als Gegenleistung bring ich dir dann ein paar Findlinge mit.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



klar sag mir wieviele Du brauchst muß eh noch ein paar machen
und Findlinge kann ich auch noch gut gebrauchen


----------



## newbee (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So Heute mal wieder paar Bilder

Meine Neuen Fische


Helixkammer und Pumpenkammer. 

Wasserwerte von Heute Morgen 9Uhr
PH 7,6
NH³ 0,0
NO² 0
NO³ <0,3 mg/l
GH 15
KH10

Denke mal die Werte können sich sehen lassen.
Bis auf KH die dürfte etwas niedriger sein


----------



## koi.sl2006 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

auch bei mir geht es mittlerweile vorwärts. Um auf die Findlinge zurück zu kommen schau dir mahl die Bilder an  von meinen Errungenschaften an.
Ach ja 3,6 t Porphyrsplitt grün sind auch geliefert worden, jetzt musst du nur noch sagen wann ich dir deine Tonne bringen soll? Ich hänge auch noch ein paar Bilder von der Ufergestaltung und vom Biotop dran. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Stefan

da hat sich ja einiges getan seit meinem letzten Besuch bei dir

Mit dem Split müßen wir halt mal schauen wie wir es machen ich richte mich nach Dir wie Du Zeit hast

Auf jedenfall mußt Du mir dann auch noch ne Schubkarre voll von Deinen Krebsscheren mitbringen, damit sie nicht wieder auf dem kompost landen. damit bei Dir die Pflanzen auch mal wieder platz zum Wachsen haben


----------



## koi.sl2006 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

__ Krebsschere kannst du haben soviel du willst, die vermehren sich ja wie die Pest. 
Du musst mir auch noch mitteilen wie fiele Findlinge du haben willst. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Stefan

na Krebsscheren kannst du ruhig einige mitbringen ich habe ja noch viel platz.

Findlinge kannst Du noch mitbringen so viel Du noch laden kannst (darfst)


----------



## koi.sl2006 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Morgen Hans,

wenn ich dann bei dir bin müssen wir uns um deine Geniale Idee des Totii Baus kümmern, im Gedanken steht es schon in meinem Garten, werde aber einen Obstbaum dafür opfern müssen damit ich auch denn idealen platz dafür habe.
Ich kann dir ca. 600 kg Findlinge mit bringen, du musst dich nur entscheiden ob es einer oder mehrere sein sollen. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hoi Stefan

Klar machen wir das mit dem Torii

Mir wären kleine Findlinge am liebsten


----------



## koi.sl2006 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Morgen Hans,

gestern sind meine Edelkrebsjungen vom letzten Jahr aus dem Wohnzimmer Aquarium ins Biotop umgezogen. Vorher habe ich noch mahl ein wenig dass Edelkrebszuhause vergrößert, ein Hummelnest hat mich dann aber gestoppt weitere Vergrößerungen werde ich nun erst im Herbst vornehmen können. Danach habe ich mit der neuen Randgestaltung angefangen, dafür habe ich auch noch einmal kleine Findlinge am Mittwochnachmittag geholt, kannst dir mahl anschauen so ähnlich könnte deine Lieferung aussehen. Ach ja Klaus darf nicht mitmachen bei unserer Torii Bauaction, seine Frau will so ding nicht im Garten, bin gespannt wie lange Klaus seine Frau noch im Garten will, denn Drachen hätte ich schon lang entsorgt. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hoi Stefan

das mit dem Torii für Klaus iss aber Doof, naja die Frauen halt.

Freue mich schon auf die Findlinge von Dir

Deine Krebse sehen richtig Hübsch aus, bin mal gespannt wie sie sich im neuen Zuhause entwickeln.


----------



## newbee (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So gestern habe ich noch mal Findlinge für den Rand geholt morgen Früh nochmal losfahren dann geht es am Rand weiter.
Dann kommen auch nochmal Bilder. (falls es überhaupt jemanden Interessiert)

Habe dann auch noch meinen Zweiten Rücklauf zum Teich umgebaut, so das ich jetzt 5 Rückläufe habe

@Koi.sl2006
Material für das Torii ist da, werden es Samstag 25.06 wohl Bauen
Denke wird dann auch Samstag abend fertig sein. 
Dann kannst Dich mal bereit machen und den Hänger und Dein Auto Vollpacken und Runterkommen


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Türlich wollen wir Bilder sehen


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans, 

mich Interessiert es sehr dass ob du weiter kommst, dass will ich nicht nur durch neue Bilder erfahren.

@newbee

Hans, dass hört sich gut an mit dem Torii, ich würde am liebsten zu euch in denn Schwarzwald kommen und helfen beim bauen, zu mahl ich denn neusten Familien zu wachs noch nicht kenne aber da ist dass Problem mit meinem linken Flügel,  ich weis nicht ob ich nicht schon wieder Operiert werde. Dazu kommt dass ich erst meinen Anhänger reparieren lassen muss, da ich durch die schweren Findlinge mir die Holzbodenplatte zwei mahl gebrochen habe. Ach ja, nach Berlin soll ich auch noch am Dienstagabend 3 Tage Leergang.
Na ja bei mir ist nichts weiter passiert am Teich, da ich mit dem kaputtem linken Arm nichts machen konnte, habe aber mehrfach netten Besuch vom __ Fischreiher gehabt. Die Mistgeburt hat mir sogar ein Geschenk mitgebracht, nämlich __ Würmer. Jetzt kennen meine Fische wenigstens mahl ein Medikament, begeistert sind sie nicht, da sie seit Freitag dem 10.6 nichts mehr zu fressen bekommen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Stefan den wirst Du schon noch sehen


so nun gibt es aber erst mal wieder neue Bilder


----------



## newbee (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So weiter geht es mit Bildern


Hier noch meine neue Errungenschaft



@Stefan 
so sieht es aus, muß nur noch gestrichen werden


----------



## koi.sl2006 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Guten Morgen Hans,

ich habe zwei Interessenten für ein Torii, du musst mir unbedingt mitteilen was wir für ein Torii nehmen müssen und ob wir die möglichkeit haben diese auch in angemessener Zeit zu bauen. Es könnten auch noch mehr werden. Wir müssen uns vielleicht noch ein ein oder zwei andere Varianten ausdenken. Kläre aber schon mahl ab ob wir weiter unsere Materialquelle nutzen können, ansonsten hätte es ja kein zweck.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Stefan kein problem, werde ich machen sobald ich Ihn wieder sehe.

Werde dann auch nochmal wegen dem Preis abklären.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

das Tori ist Top! 

Der Garten wird sich mit den Jahren noch entwickeln und noch so einige Verenderungen mitmachen; denn der Platz wo Du Dich beschäftigen (verwirklichen) kannst, der ist auch vorhanden! 

Ich selbst habe auch einige Nihongo (japs) Akzente in meinem Garten gesetzt, aber er ist und bleibt ein Bauerngarten!

So behalten wir - die dieses Hobby haben- auch weiterhin Luft nach.... dem 

" Perfekten Garten"

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## newbee (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Danke für die Blumen Friedhelm

Platz ist wirklich noch genug da, mal schauen was mir als nächstes noch einfällt zu Bauen


Ach ja meiner ist und bleibt auch ein Bauerngarten


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans, 

so sieht die Pflanze aus die ich dir mitgegeben habe wenn sie Blüht, ich weis aber immer noch nicht wie sie heißt. Die Blätter und die Blüten waren aber in den letzten Jahren kräftiger, ich weis nicht warum sie nicht so recht will. Hast du dass mit dem Preis für dass Torii schon abgeklärt?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Stefan ich sehe kein Bild

Mit dem Torii weis ich noch nicht genau, aber der Preis wird so zwischen 650 und 800€ liegen, kommt auch darauf an wieviele man baut


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans,

so fängt es an mit der Alzheimer aber jetzt kommt dass Bild.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## doh (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Das ist eine __ Thalia dealbata...
Steht auch bei mir im Teich, wie Groß ist deine ?

_________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Marcel,

die ist so ca.1,40m hoch, in denn letzten Jahren waren die Blätter wesentlich größer und sie sind an die 2m höhe herangekommen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## doh (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hey Stefan,
meine will irgendwie nicht so richtig.
Habe sie jetzt schon das 2Jahr im Teich und höher wie 40cm kommt sie nie. auf welcher Tiefe steht sie bei dir? Schattig oder Vollsonne?

_______
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Marcel,

sie stehen bei mir denn ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Ich habe sie in Körben mit groben Kieselsteinen stehen, zwischen 40 cm bis 60 cm Tief.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## newbee (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Cool jetzt weis ich wenigstens auch, was ich für ne Pflanze im Teich habe.


----------



## newbee (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Nun gehts es weiter:evil

Gestern nach Unwetter und heftigem Regen seltsames Geräusch vom Trommler.


Ich raus an den Teich und was muß ich hören? Trommler geht auf dauerspülen
kurz danach Fi löst aus:evil
Was nun ich nachgeschaut Trommler vom Netz Fi rein Trommler wieder drann Fi löst aus, na klasse.
Ich am Sonntag gleich noch Mike angerufen, 
Trommelmotor defekt nun steht meine Anlage bis Mittwoch still. 
Bin mal gespannt was noch so alles kommt in diesem Jahr

Werde aber weiter berichten und wenn es klappt noch paar Bilder vom Motor Tausch machen


----------



## newbee (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So es geht witer.

Heute war Svenni und Mike bei mir vor Ort

Neues Edelstahlsieb iss drauf, dann haben sie noch meine Komplette Steuerrung und den Motor getauscht.

Habe jetzt eine SPS Steuerung bekommen, die Sensoren wurden getauscht sowie der Getriebemotor duch einen anderen ersetzt.

Läuft jetzt alles auf 24Volt.

DAnke nochmals den zweien 

Ich kann nur sagen Serice TOP.

Nun bin ich aber auch echt froh das das ganze ein Ende hat und ich auch den WW wieder normal durführen kann. (dieletzten 3 Tage habe ich 30Tsd L WW gemacht


----------



## newbee (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So lange nix mehr von mir gehört.

Hier mal wieder paar Bilder vom Teich und seinen Bewohnern.


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

...sehr schöne Bilder... was sind die dunklen Fischis für welche? ... wie läuft deine Anlage jetzt nach dem Umbau? 1 Jahr ist rum und wie ist dein Resume? Wie geht's eigentlich Stefan (Koi-SL)? Noch Kontakt?


----------



## newbee (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Rico

Die schwarzen koi sind Karasugoi.

Anlage läuft nun hoffe ich ohne weitere probl. ( hoffe das bleibt nun auch so )

Hatte noch einmal einen totalausfall da Steuerrung vom Trommler sich verabschiedet hat. Naja beim nächsten Teichbau wird alles anderst gemacht, das steht schon mal fest.

Ja zu Stefan besteht reger Kontakt, Er besucht mich ich Besuche Ihn viele Telefonate usw.
Hat sich eine sehr sehr gute Freundschaft entwickelt, wenn nur nicht immer die Entfernung wäre, aber auch die wird in Kauf genommen


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Hans
Da hast du aber eine schöne Meute rumschwimmentoll 
Echt schöne Fotos von deinem Tümpel ,gefällt mir wirglich gut
Da sieht man wieder ,das sich die Anstrengungen lohnen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

So ein schöner Anblick entschädigt alle Anstrengungen =)

ein wirklich schöner Teich =) *richtig neidisch bin*


----------



## newbee (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

JA hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Jedoch habe ich auch schon zu viele Koi und muß mich leider von dem einen oder anderen trennen


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Trennungen sind nie leicht   aber is ja zum wohle der Fische hab meine auch abgegeben da neuer Teich noch nicht steht Hauptsache ist sie finden ein tolles zuhause


----------



## Zacky (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*



newbee schrieb:


> Naja beim nächsten Teichbau wird alles anderst gemacht, das steht schon mal fest.
> .......
> 
> Hat sich eine sehr sehr gute Freundschaft entwickelt, wenn nur nicht immer die Entfernung wäre, aber auch die wird in Kauf genommen



Guten Morgen Hans.

Das hört sich ja gut an, dann drücke ich dir natürlich die Daumen, dass du jetzt eine Weile deine Ruhe hast nud alles funzt, wie Du es dir vorstellst.

Wann beginnt denn der nächste Teichbau? Ist da schon ein Zeitfenster in Sicht? 

Schöne Grüße an Stefan


----------



## newbee (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nun habe ich nochmal angefangen umzubauen*

Hallo Zacky

nein geplant wann es losgehen soll ist noch nix, dazu muß sich bei uns noch ein paar sachen ändern (Wohnsituation, Umzug)

Ich weis so ungfähr wie gros der Teich werden soll und in etwa die Form.

12m x 5m als oval und so Tief es geht, 2m - 2,70 ca. somit bin ich bei knapp 150Tsd Litern.

Alles andere wird sich bei nem Kaffee mit Stefan Koi-SL zeigen lol


----------

